# Snacks während dem Zocken?



## schornstein (31. Juli 2018)

Hey ihr lieben,

ich würde gerne mal mehr auf meine Ernährung achten, aber leider neige ich dazu, mir immer nur Chips und Kekse reinzuschaufeln, wenn ich am PC sitze. Ist ja auch wirklich ziemlich lecker!  Was gäbe es denn da für gesündere Möglichkeiten, vielleicht irgend etwas, wobei ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss, wenn ich mal öfters zugreife. Oftmals schneide ich mir ein Bisschen Obst und Gemüse auf, manchmal auch mit einem Hummusdip, aber hin und wieder hätte ich auch ganz gerne mal was Knuspriges. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich ein paar gute Vorschläge zu lesen bekomme. 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2018)

nussmix. aber ungesalzen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2018)

Pistazien, aber im Mund mit der Zunge öffnen. Dauert ewig und deine Frau wird sich freuen.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2018)

alter...


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2018)

Ein echter Gamer hat neben dem Rechner die Friteuse stehen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. August 2018)

Oder den Tisch Reichweite zu einem Erdgeschossfenster oder Haustür, um den Lieferservice besser erreichen zu können XD

Oder eine/n klasse Partner/in Ihn/Sie zu füttern...

 

FAULHEIT SIEGT! Wie viel UNHEIL hätte schon durch NICHTSTUN verhindert werden können!?


----------



## Patiekrice (2. August 2018)

Ich habe mir gestern Kohlrabi, Gurke und Paprika klein geschnitten, mit Salz und Pfeffer berstreut und nebenbei gefuttert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. August 2018)

Ekelhafter Veganer


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. August 2018)

Geschnittenes Gemüs ist bei diesem Wetter ne echt gute Knabberei, heut Abend gibbet Radischen und Möhrensticks

Doch so ein paar kleine Bratwürstchen auf Zahnstocher oder ´n schönes krachendes Stück Schwarte is auch wat Feines ne

Dazu nen Lieter Frittenfett und die Adipositas ist wieder zufrieden und der Kolesterinspiegel geht gegen 1000... prost Mahlzeit

Ich will noch mit 150 die virtuellen Weiten unsicher machen... da wäre Adipositas eher hinderlich denke ich mal

 

@Sozi yep, wiederlich wie die für Ihre Lebensweise Urwälder abholzen lassen, diese Veganer. Das ganze Palmenöl, dat ganze Soja, so was von Ökologisch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. August 2018)

Isso. Darum esse ich auch keine Tiere aus artgerechter Haltung. Ich meine denen geht es ja gut. Da mampf ich lieber die traurigen Tiere aus der Massentierhaltung. Könnte ich mit meinen hohen moralischen Werten nicht vereinbaren.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. August 2018)

Musst mal nach Norwegen kommen. Hier kannste Wal essen. Und Seemöwen Eier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. August 2018)

Urgh ne


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2018)

Oder was Frisches und Gesundes.

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxQmOR_QLfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. August 2018)

hmmmm Pulpo mjam, allerdings jetzt doch nicht so ganz der "Snack" zum Zocken.... dat tropft doch... dann eher Sushi, gern auch Veg,,,, oder 100% Fisch?

 

Lachs in Kaviar mit Octopus umwickelt..... oh ha... Kopf- Kino... hab mal in nem kreativen Flash nen 20ig Gänge Menue ausgedacht..... nicht ernst zu nehmen, aber ick finds lustig^^



Spoiler



  1) kleiner bunter Salat mit Shrimps und lecker Sauce (Cocktailsauce z.B.)

  2) Canneloni mit Spinat,Ziegenkäse, Pinienkerne und Bechamelsauce mit Käse überbacken

  3) Birnenfilets mit Mandelkaramel

  4) Pinscher mir Reis, Pflaume, Apfel, Koriander gefüllt, dazu Kroketten und eine Rotweinsauce

  5) kleine Crêpes

  6) Scholle Hausmacherart, Salzkartoffel und Bohnen

  7) tropisches Obst-Allerlei

  8) Mit Maniok, Kochbanane und Gewürzen gefüllter Elefantenrüssel

  9) Steinpilzrisotto

10) Bunter Kängurubeutel, gefüllt mit Fleisch von 8 Kostbarkeiten der australischen Tierwelt

11) gebackene Banane mit Ahornsirup

12) Kugelfisch japanesisch XD (deswegen auch die Glückskekse)

13) Glückskekse

14) Paella nach catalanisch/spanische Art mit Kanienchen, Meeresfrüchten und Safran

15) Schwarzer Wackelpudding, mit Tintenfischtinte gefärbt, roten Früchten und Vanillesauce

16) Tortillawrap mit Meerschweinchenklein, Mais, Paprika, Tomate und Chilli

17) Vanillegrießpudding mit Brombeeren

18) Spanferkel

19) Labskaus

20) Käseplatte und Weintrauben und/oder anderes Obst

21) Die Tel.Nr. vom Kassenärtlichen Notdienst



 

Gute N8 und guten Appetiet ;D


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2018)

Mh, ich esse selten beim Zocken, aber dann sowas wie Salami-Sticks  oder ähnlichen Krempel wie Patie schrieb.


----------



## Freduffed (3. August 2018)

Würde da auch auf Obst und Gemüse zurückgreifen. Ich schneide mir immer in der Früh schon alles zusammen, dann braucht man es unter dem Tag nur mehr aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen. Sonst wäre ich auch oft zu faul mir eine Melone zu schneiden oder so.

Wenn es Chips unbedingt sein sollen dann such dir eine gesündere Alternative. Nicht frittierte Protein Chips gibt es ja schon. Die haben dann viel weniger Fett als normale und schmecken sehr gut.

Bei den Cookies halt darauf achten, dass sie nicht zu viel Zucker haben, also wenn schon so was nebenbei essen dann so gesund wie es nur geht.

Beim Zocken frisst man ja eher nur so hinein und man merkt es gar nicht, also nichts in Reichweite aufstellen wenn du nichts essen willst. Weil wer steht da schon auf und holt sich was zu essen. So kann man auch verhindern unnötige Sachen zu essen.

Denke aber ein guter Ernährungsplan mit festen Essenzeiten hilft da auch.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. August 2018)

Würde da auch auf Obst und Gemüse zurückgreifen.

 

boahr, scheiss Veganer.


----------



## Freduffed (7. August 2018)

Naja für zwischendurch ist es schon sehr angenehm. So einen Apfel braucht man ja nur zu nehmen und zu essen. Da braucht es nicht viel Vorbereitung und es geht schnell. Soll ja nicht heißen, dass man kein Fleisch essen soll, das ist dann aber etwas für die Hauptmahlzeiten und nicht mal so für zwischendurch.

Ist halt auch eine Frage wie bequem man es haben möchte, da sind dann so Sachen wie Obst oder Gemüse bzw. gesündere Snacks schon sehr hilfreich. Da braucht es dann keine lange Vorbereitungszeit, man will ja schnell was haben und nicht auch noch kochen müssen.


----------



## schornstein (11. August 2018)

huhu, danke für die ganzen Antworten! Da war ja einoges dabei! @Knusperkopf, dieser Gemüsesnack klingt lecker, das wäre auch etwas für mich!  @freduffed: wusste, ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es unfrittierte Chips gibt. Gibt es die im Supermarkt zu kaufen? >Das mit den Keksen ist ja auch so eine Sache: Ich kann es nicht wriklich abschätzen, was da jetzt viel ist, wenn ich auf die Nährwerttabelle schaue, gibt es da einen ungefähren Richtwert. Wahrscheinlich kann man dann vergleichen. Ja, Obst und Gemüse ist immer ein gerngesehener Snack bei mir, aber manchmal mag ich auch gerne etwas trockenes!


----------



## Freduffed (14. August 2018)

Musst du schauen ob es die auch im Supermarkt gibt, ich bestelle die immer gleich in einem online Shop. Die haben bei Supplify eine große Auswahl an Protein Snacks. Wenn ich da für mein Training wieder was brauche mache ich eine Bestellung, ist bequemer

Aber du musst schauen, ich weiß es nicht ob es da o unfrittierte Chips auch im Supermarkt gibt. Vielleicht, gibt ja schon vieles. Mit zusätzlich Protein drinnen aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.

Du kannst aber zumindest die Nährwerte der verschiedenen Sachen vergleichen, dann weißt du zumindest schon mal wo mehr und wo weniger drinnen ist. Kommt halt dann auch auf deine Ernährung an auf was du aufpassen musst. Lässt sich schwer sagen was du da brauchst und was nicht. Bei Keto ist ja sogar der Apfel nicht das richtige


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2018)

Um Gannikus zu zitieren: "Die Proteine müssen gesaved sein!"


Das bisschen Nierenschaden. Man hat ja zwei.


----------



## schornstein (26. August 2018)

@freduffed: Okay, im Supermarkt bin ich nicht fündig geworden, habe aber eh schon am Onlineshop ein Bisschen gestöbert und werde mir ein paar Produkte zum Probieren bestellen. Die Chips hören sich auf jeden Fall mal ganz cool an, ansonsten eventuell noch Proteinpralinen, finde so etwas ja immer ganz spannend. Ach ja und die Cookies wären auch was für mich, wenn sie geschmacklich passen, denn von den Nährwerten her schauen sie wirklich gut aus. Danke dir, bin schon gespannt auf den Geschmack der Naschereien.


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

chips natürlich hahah


----------



## melodydurrant (10. April 2019)

Nicht typisch, nein. Wenn ich es tue, wäre es etwas Trockenes (wie Müsli), damit ich meinen Controller nicht ruiniere. Normalerweise neige ich nicht zum Imbiss, weil ich das Spiel spiele und ständig meine Hand vom Controller meinen Freund https://nathanluise.itch.io/ nehmen muss, um Nahrung zu sammeln, das nervt. Trinken ist eine andere Geschichte, weil ich mehr als nur esse.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2019)

Für Werbung bitte die entsprechende Abteilung im Impressum kontaktieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2019)

Für Werbung bitte die entsprechende Abteilung im Impressum kontaktieren.


----------



## Aun (10. April 2019)

war doch nur text oder hab ich was subtiles übersehen?


btt: atm bier und lakritzbonbons ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2019)

Die verstecken den Kram manchmal in Punkten, in der Signatur etc.

 

 

@TopiC: Salami Sticks ... fieses Zeug ..


----------



## RPGMaster01 (7. April 2021)

Hey,

kenne das Problem nur zu gut.  

Neben dem Zocken hab ich oft auch keine Lust mir etwas gesundes zu kochen. (oder überhaupt zu kochen)

Es kommt daher oft vor, dass ich bei meiner Stammpizzeria bestelle oder mir eine Tüte Chips reinziehe. 

Aktuell versuch ich auch etwas mehr auf meine Ernährung zu achten, darum greif ich im Moment auch gern zu Nüssen, die sättigen und sind recht gesund. Ein Obstteller kann ebenfalls eine gute Alternative sein, manchmal gönn ich mir aber trotzdem noch Chips, oder ähnliches nebenbei.


----------



## couchpotato1234 (20. April 2021)

Wenn du wirklich deine Ernährung ein bisschen umstellen willst dann kannst du ja vielleicht mal mit Reiswaffeln beginne, gibt die ja auch mit Schoko. Ich find die super lecker und gesund sind die auch. Neuerdings gibt es aber auch Kichererbenschips die sind (zumindest mit Paprika und Chili) mindestens genau so lecker wie normale Chips. :-)


----------



## Henry77 (7. November 2022)

Reiswaffeln sind wirklich super. Bröseln auch nicht so viel wie chips. Finde auch Müsliriegel gut. Machen satt und sind praktisch nebenbei zu essen. Mein Problem beim Zocken sind zu viele Tassen Kaffe- was trinkt ihr so?


----------



## GuajoloteReal (13. November 2022)

Kaffee trinke ich zwar auch, aber ich beim Zocken ziehe ich mir grünen Tee (im Idealfall mit Minze und Lime) rein. Außerdem kommt es bei mir ebenso vor, dass ich während des Zockens eine Pizza bestelle. Nur greife ich leider öfter auf Popcorn zurück…


----------



## Schrubbe (24. November 2022)

Gutes Thema was Ess-un-kultur betrifft. Ich habe mir selber verboten, am Rechner was zu essen oder zu trinken. Steht nämlich was daneben oder in der Nähe, falle ich in eine Trance und vergesse alles was rundum geschieht. Zuhause will ich das auch nicht vorleben, weshalb ich das smartphone auf einem bestimmten Platz zum Laden ablege. Esse deshalb nur in den Pausen wobei ich mir kurz die Beine vertrete. Chips & Co. kaufe ich vorsichtshalber nicht ein. Ist mir mal nach knabbern, dann Nüsse also brainfood.


----------

